# best sanding discs?



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

just curious if anyone has found "the" sandpaper or sanding discs, that seem to out-perform all others. at the shop we are converting all of our 5" ROS sanders to hook and loop, and wondering which varieties hold up the best. we usually just run 80 grit and 120 grit. thanks.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Some Info Here...*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f8/what-your-favorite-sanding-discs-56871/


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

For both hook and loop discs as well as regular sheet paper I have found that Norton is the best performer for me regardless of the grit.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f8/what-your-favorite-sanding-discs-56871/


thanks, somehow i missed that thread.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

Carvel Loafer said:


> For both hook and loop discs as well as regular sheet paper I have found that Norton is the best performer for me regardless of the grit.


have a norton rep coming thursday, will look at what he has. thanks.

has anyone tried the dry ice discs?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

I took to buying from these guys after Dave Paine mentioned them. http://www.woodworkingshop.com/category.aspx?id=21&f1=5%22+X+8+HOLE&f2=HOOK+%26+LOOP I have to say these discs cut great and last quite a long time. I just recently bought a roll of drum paper and 
found that also to be superior. My favorite.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Crusader said:


> I took to buying from these guys after Dave Paine mentioned them. http://www.woodworkingshop.com/category.aspx?id=21&f1=5%22+X+8+HOLE&f2=HOOK+%26+LOOP I have to say these discs cut great and last quite a long time. I just recently bought a roll of drum paper and
> found that also to be superior. My favorite.


Yep, that's what I use, from 60 grit up to 1200 grit and they are terrific. 

I've also bought sheet "seconds" from them (the brand is Klingspore) and they are also excellent. They are "seconds" only in that they are irregular sizes, not defective.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

+1 on Klingspor


----------



## CNYWOODS (Apr 22, 2012)

Carborundum


----------



## diyexpert (May 15, 2014)

*Best sanding disc*

The best sanding disc Roto rasp - made of nitrated steel-durable and longlasting.It removes more stock than any other sanding disc.Excellent for shaping and sanding wood.Have a look at www.rotodistribution.co.uk


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

I like the 3M gold "Fre-Cut" the best.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Mirka gold fan here.


----------

